
EevBLAB #76 – YouTube automatically will place mid-roll ads [video] - BlackLotus89
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCLxiN_dpjU
======
BlackLotus89
1) youtube will auto enable midroll ads on all videos longer than 8 minutes!
For evedyone!

2) Thought about linking to the changes listed on youtube and changing the
video title. Liked the video so I opted for posting it and adding infos via
this comment, changed the clickbaity title to something more fitting.

Official google video
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Vbm0b26kng](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Vbm0b26kng)

Google Support Page
[https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/6175006](https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/6175006)

Edit: All the more reason to use ublock origin and newpipe [1]. It's just
really sad for content creators who opted out by choice and are now forced to
manually disable ads or leave them on completely.

[0] [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/ublock-
origin...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/ublock-origin/)

[1]
[https://f-droid.org/en/packages/org.schabi.newpipe/](https://f-droid.org/en/packages/org.schabi.newpipe/)

~~~
lmilcin
Of course they will. Youtube was created to earn money on ads. The time to
suck it out dry is now before users get bored with it and new generation will
flock to other types of entertainment.

Requiring content creator to individually opt out for each video is such a
transparent dick move. If that was done in good interest of content creator
why not just honor their explicit opt out in the first place?

~~~
BlackLotus89
Yeah youtube is going down the drain right now automating everything and
failing (you can search hn for youtube bans and cam find at least 3 blocks of
non violating channels in the last 2 weeks).

For every content creator on youtube, you can still opt out, but once it's
enabled on your channel you have to disable it manually or write a tool to do
it for you...

